# Where do you get your metal pans?



## graphicsman (Sep 29, 2011)

Last smoke session i went through a ton of alum foil pans.  Since im doing this more i thought about investing in some good restaurant style metal pans for prep and other things.  I found a store that carries kitchen supplies and for one deep pan will fit one butt and the pan itself was like 11.99.  Longer pans that were about 3" deep that would be great for ribs were 20.99.  Wondering where you guys get yours around these parts?


----------



## michael ark (Sep 29, 2011)

SAM'S has them.


----------



## countrysmoke (Sep 29, 2011)

I got all mine at sam's also


----------



## graphicsman (Sep 29, 2011)

michael ark said:


> SAM'S has them.




man i went all through sams and i couldnt see them!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2011)

SAMS Club or Restaurant Depot

TJ


----------



## chadinclw (Sep 29, 2011)

Sam's, RD, some GFS stores. I don't have "hotel pans" but I do have a couple of 1/2 sheet pans that do yeoman duty when cooking at the grill or smoker(s).


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmm I was looking for the same thing.  No Sams or restaurant depot in Canada.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2011)

I found perforated pans for Smokin K, but can't remember where.

I'll PM him and I bet he has the contact.

TJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2011)

Try a search for Used Restaurant Equipment, they buy up from restaurants that went under. The prices can be 25% of new and with afew minutes sorting through their stock you can find some almost new. They have other goodies like Grinders and Slicers too...JJ


----------



## michael ark (Sep 29, 2011)

At mine they were on the bottom shelf under the knifes .the opposite end from the foil pans.


----------



## eman (Sep 29, 2011)

Also check craigs list or ebay also google resturant auctions in your area.  Can get them cheap on the auction sites


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Costco Buisness centers or at cash and carry


----------



## graphicsman (Oct 3, 2011)

Got some long pans for ribs but couldn't find anything good for butts that were deep enough


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2011)

I would check out restaurant supply stores and also check used restaurant supply stores. If you have Smart and Final you should check them too.


----------



## smokeamotive (Oct 3, 2011)

Resturant actions are good places to get this kind of things. I have seen lots of 20 to 30 full sheet pans go for less than $20.00


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 4, 2011)

At the pick  and pay


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2011)

Sam's Club


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 4, 2011)

Costco has sheet pans as low as $5.00 dollars


----------



## graphicsman (Oct 4, 2011)

im trying to find good metal pans because im tired of going through a ton of alum pans that bust open when trying to shred pork


----------



## sqwib (Oct 4, 2011)

Sams


----------



## graphicsman (Sep 29, 2011)

Last smoke session i went through a ton of alum foil pans.  Since im doing this more i thought about investing in some good restaurant style metal pans for prep and other things.  I found a store that carries kitchen supplies and for one deep pan will fit one butt and the pan itself was like 11.99.  Longer pans that were about 3" deep that would be great for ribs were 20.99.  Wondering where you guys get yours around these parts?


----------



## michael ark (Sep 29, 2011)

SAM'S has them.


----------



## countrysmoke (Sep 29, 2011)

I got all mine at sam's also


----------



## graphicsman (Sep 29, 2011)

michael ark said:


> SAM'S has them.




man i went all through sams and i couldnt see them!


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2011)

SAMS Club or Restaurant Depot

TJ


----------



## chadinclw (Sep 29, 2011)

Sam's, RD, some GFS stores. I don't have "hotel pans" but I do have a couple of 1/2 sheet pans that do yeoman duty when cooking at the grill or smoker(s).


----------



## bluebombersfan (Sep 29, 2011)

Hmmmmmmmmmm I was looking for the same thing.  No Sams or restaurant depot in Canada.


----------



## tjohnson (Sep 29, 2011)

I found perforated pans for Smokin K, but can't remember where.

I'll PM him and I bet he has the contact.

TJ


----------



## chef jimmyj (Sep 29, 2011)

Try a search for Used Restaurant Equipment, they buy up from restaurants that went under. The prices can be 25% of new and with afew minutes sorting through their stock you can find some almost new. They have other goodies like Grinders and Slicers too...JJ


----------



## michael ark (Sep 29, 2011)

At mine they were on the bottom shelf under the knifes .the opposite end from the foil pans.


----------



## eman (Sep 29, 2011)

Also check craigs list or ebay also google resturant auctions in your area.  Can get them cheap on the auction sites


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 3, 2011)

Costco Buisness centers or at cash and carry


----------



## graphicsman (Oct 3, 2011)

Got some long pans for ribs but couldn't find anything good for butts that were deep enough


----------



## scarbelly (Oct 3, 2011)

I would check out restaurant supply stores and also check used restaurant supply stores. If you have Smart and Final you should check them too.


----------



## smokeamotive (Oct 3, 2011)

Resturant actions are good places to get this kind of things. I have seen lots of 20 to 30 full sheet pans go for less than $20.00


----------



## africanmeat (Oct 4, 2011)

At the pick  and pay


----------



## SmokinAl (Oct 4, 2011)

Sam's Club


----------



## billyj571 (Oct 4, 2011)

Costco has sheet pans as low as $5.00 dollars


----------



## graphicsman (Oct 4, 2011)

im trying to find good metal pans because im tired of going through a ton of alum pans that bust open when trying to shred pork


----------



## sqwib (Oct 4, 2011)

Sams


----------

